# Free Bulmers Pear Sample



## Smashbox

[broken link removed]


Get ready to embrace the pear at a pub near you.​ 
Check out our sampling nights listed.

Click on 'Sampling'

[broken link removed]​


----------



## lou2

Anyone try it? What's it like?


----------



## MandaC

Not mad about it....too sweet for me


----------



## Lex Foutish

Thanks, Smash. Just checked the Cork venues. I must organise a posse and do a crawl of all the pubs mentioned.


----------



## S.L.F

Thanks Smash, just checked for my nearest local and I see they moved Bakers to a different location for the occasion.

ie wrong section of the map was showing


----------



## thedaras

S.L.F said:


> Thanks Smash, just checked for my nearest local and I see they moved Bakers to a different location for the occasion.
> 
> ie wrong section of the map was showing


 
Oh, I didnt notice that,what corner is Bakers on now?

Thanks smashbox, Didnt like Bulmers cider,and Ive heard someone say that the pear one gave them the "runs"!!
Think ill stick with Cashel,( I think thats what its called)its just so hard to get,but my God its the business for those who like cider.


----------



## bond-007

Bulmers Pear is quite poor when compared to Koppenberg.


----------



## Caveat

God the old perry debate is proving controversial!

I'd rather drink molten aluminium than Kopparberg. 

I tried Bulmer's pear last night - It's drinkable IMO. Probably good with loads of ice, but I do think it's a bit too sweet. Tried a few other perries - can't remember brands - but didn't like many of them at all.

I actually think _Ritz_ is the best of these.


----------



## Smashbox

Hope you all enjoy it. Don't think its one for me, I don't like Bulmers so doubt I will like this stuff.


----------



## Caveat

Smashbox said:


> I don't like Bulmers so doubt I will like this stuff.


 
It's not like the original Bulmers at all though - you should try it.


----------



## Smashbox

Oh right, maybe I will so!


----------



## demoivre

With cider sales down 12pc in Q1 and alcohol sales down a record 13pc in Q1 compared to last year, this pear cider stuff would want to be fairly good ! Is  this pear cider only sold in bottles in pubs? Personally always felt that the price of a large bottle of original cider was always at a crazy premium to  a pint of draught cider. ( same thing for many beers )


----------



## DavyJones

Tried it, far to sweet for me. I drink Whisky so most other drinks are too sweet.


----------



## Smashbox

I'm a vodka drinker so really wasn't gonna try it, but I will now so will see


----------



## DavyJones

Smashbox said:


> I'm a vodka drinker so really wasn't gonna try it, but I will now so will see



Theres no way I could drink a whole bottle. I was in a bar the other night and this guy was drinking it, I asked for a taste and he poured a bit into a glass I got from the bar.  (Now theres a bargin)


----------



## Smashbox

You should put that into another thread DJ!


----------



## MandaC

Caveat said:


> God the old perry debate is proving controversial!
> 
> I'd rather drink molten aluminium than Kopparberg.
> 
> I tried Bulmer's pear last night - It's drinkable IMO. Probably good with loads of ice, but I do think it's a bit too sweet. Tried a few other perries - can't remember brands - but didn't like many of them at all.
> 
> I actually think _Ritz_ is the best of these.




Could not believe Ritz is still out there.  Used to drink that when I first went out years ago. It was a (skanger) drink then!  Must try it and see if it is as good as I remember!


----------



## seantheman

remember stag? that was a perry as well, wasn't it?.....just right for enjoyment


----------



## bond-007

Stag was lager. It was called stag for a reason.


----------



## MandaC

No, Stag was Cider.

Very Strong dry cider.

Got a Ritz yesterday and it was not as bad as I remember, or else I have just now become immune to the taste of alcohol.


----------



## hizzy

Oh god, Ritz, how I remember that, with a dash of blackcurrant.........the good aul days


----------



## car

theres a thead on boards.ie I was reading at the weekend,  lads are reporting it running through them, ie, back door ejections coming very quickly after having no more then 2-3 bottles.   not a cider man meself so will avoid but to bear in mind...

http://boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055573707


----------



## Smashbox

Thats nasty.

Thanks car


----------

